# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  outil 'rechercher un animal'

## shrek

Hello.
Avant tout je félicite le staff informatique car ce forum est vraiment devenu super performant et convivial même si je regrette le 'bleu'.

Par contre, petit truc gênant sur l'outil de recherche. En effet, lorsque l'on rentre des critères (sexe, taille, lieu etc ...) le résultat est bien en phase; Par contre les sélections des critères se réinitialisent et si l'on souhaite refaire la même recherche dans un autre lieu par exemple, faut tout se retaper... (ou utiliser le bouton retour en arrière du navigateur, mais n'est il pas faisable qu'a l'affichage des résultats de la recherche, les critères de choix restent ? )

Voualou, bonne continuation.

----------


## Anaïs

oui c'est effectivement un peu pénible, malheureusement je suis pas certaine qu'on puisse régler ça dans l'immédiat, sachant qu'on travaille sur la future version plus ou moins finale et massive du forum, on va peut-être intégrer toutes ces corrections directement dans cette version là mais du coup c'est pas pour demain  :: 

mais je laisse Algo voir si c'est pas un truc qui pourrait être fixé rapidement.

----------


## Algo

Disons que ca ne se fait pas en 10 minutes mais que ca ne prends pas 2 semaines non plus.

Si je trouve un moment je le ferai, bonne suggestion.

----------

